# Pentium 4 (2.66Ghz) processor 533Mhz



## surya_sapui (Mar 5, 2012)

dear guys, i have a old Intel Pentium 4 Processor 2.66 GHz, 1M Cache, 533 MHz FSB.its work.but someday ago when i start pc then the processor heat but cant giving display.in same mobo i changed processor with same config then display came.i also change ram but no display.i already clean the processor  both side but no work.Intel website = "*ark.intel.com/products/27443/Intel-Pentium-4-Processor-2_66-GHz-1M-Cache-533-MHz-FSB"

pls reply what should i do with the processor for back to work again.


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2012)

clean the cpu - make sure the pins are OK. Remount it properly - apply a thin layer of TiM on the cpu surface ( aluminum heat spreader ) and remount the heat sink properly.

Clean the ram slot and ram both - remount them properly ( if you have 2 ram modules use only one at a time ). Try starting your pc and post feedback


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 5, 2012)

i clean the processor both side.not working,then i changed the mobo & installed in working mobo.i changed the ram.but not working.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 5, 2012)

^ Cleaned the processor both sides?  I sure hope you didn't touch the side with the pins on it.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 5, 2012)

surya_sapui said:


> i clean the processor both side.not working,then i changed the mobo & installed in working mobo.i changed the ram.but not working.



cleaned the processor from both sides???buddy don't touch the sides which is having pins.even never touch the golden colored pin part of RAM.gfx card anything.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 5, 2012)

you can touch the RAM and GFX part which is gold coated.. but not the CPU.. if the pins bend your CPU is done for.


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 6, 2012)

guys this is the pinless processor.lga775 socket.for this reason i cleaned the side.


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2012)

^^  you said you installed the cpu on a working mobo - even after that it's not working - then the cpu has gone bad for sure.


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 6, 2012)

it may be topgear,but can u tell me if any process to up the processor or any processor repair company in kolkata.

can anyone also tell me where is chip level mobo repairing in kolkata.i have some mobo with no display.i want repair them.


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ when a mobo/cpu gone bad nothing can be done - even if you repair a mobo most of the chances that won't last long.


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 12, 2012)

sometime need to repair, so can anyone tell me where in kolkata best repair done of mobo.i need this.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 12, 2012)

Send it for RMA. Don't rely on local vendors to repair it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2012)

RMA is only possible if the product is under warranty but some RMA centers may repair a out of warranty product but this is a paid service and most of time the quality fi these kind of repairs ain't good enough.

@ OP - if you want you can try contacting the RMA providers of the products you have - if the product(s) is under warranty they will repair/replace it for free but if the products warranty period is ended then they will charge you for the repair work.


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 20, 2012)

for this reason can anyone tell me where should i go for Repair of MOBO.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ can you tell the brand/manufacturer name of the mobo ??


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 21, 2012)

surya_sapui said:


> for this reason can anyone tell me where should i go for Repair of MOBO.



In which city do you live in?


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 26, 2012)

i live in kolkata.


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

Answer the question I've asked earlier ( on post no. 15 ) - then we may be able to give you the appropriate address(es).


----------

